# Nytol ok?- Boots chemists at heathrow



## DiscoveryGardens (Nov 11, 2010)

Is Nytol ok to have on you going to Dubai?

It is an over the counter medicine in the UK


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

You need to check the contents/ ingredients contained in the medicine. It is not so much the actual medicine but rather some of the ingredients that are illegal. The UAE embassy in the UK will be able to advise you/ provide a list of banned substance.

If in doubt, do not bring it.

HTH


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Diphenhydramine, a sedating antihistamine, is the main ingredient of Nytol and Sominex. Perfectly legal in Dubai and available over the counter in Boots or any other pharmacy here. If you are picking up any cold or headache meds at Heathrow then make sure they do not contain Codein.


----------

